# P-freaks Whack Water Params



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nitrate: below 40ppm
Nitrite: below .5ppm
Hardness: 50-150ppm
Chlorine: 0 ppm
Alkalinity: 120-300ppm
Ph: 6.8-7.2


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

ammonia? You shouldnt have any nitrite....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Amonia is 0
Nitrate 0 
These are strip tests wich is what i haveat the moment


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

There will be a little ammonia present most likely.

Nitrite poisening...

If its showing you only have nitrite then something is wrong with the test kit.

Check the expiration date.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Amonia is 0
> Nitrate 0
> These are strip tests wich is what i haveat the moment


you just said you nitrate was 40ppm...
you have nitrite which means ammonia would more than likely be in there also. I dont know man.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Test kit is brand new, i bought it esterday and does not have expiration date atleast that i saw


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Test kit is brand new, i bought it esterday and does not have expiration date atleast that i saw


if you boug it yesterday your fine, but its usually on the bottom of it. If your nitrite is .5 thats not good.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

test water again but wash those testing tubes !!!!!! 
do test few times and make sure u got right reading , something doesnt sound good there


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Now the color indicates its at 0


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

your losing people here freak. Post the overall params again so we know where your at. Ammonia and all. Thers something in the water killing your fish.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

man if you got api test kit u gotta wait 5 MINS , so wait and then post results again


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I will, all my fish are doing fine except for him...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

let me try to help out a bit and be patient with you bro its rough when u lose a P regardless of the reason. what we need you to do is make sure all testing equipment is sterile thats why we say rinse the tubes out. retest the water just take your time and do it slow following the directions. feel free to take a pic of the results as best you can and maybe we will be able to comment a little. now based on the way you need to read the results the pic may not be conclusive but hey its worth a try so why not. best of luck to you. we will figure it out.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tensa said:


> let me try to help out a bit and be patient with you bro its rough when u lose a P regardless of the reason. what we need you to do is make sure all testing equipment is sterile thats why we say rinse the tubes out. retest the water just take your time and do it slow following the directions. feel free to take a pic of the results as best you can and maybe we will be able to comment a little. now based on the way you need to read the results the pic may not be conclusive but hey its worth a try so why not. best of luck to you. we will figure it out.


Thanks tensa ill get right on it, and theyr test strips not tubes


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

ok thats your prob lol those things are always iffy. just post a pic we can get ya a answer. they work but they rnt great. we all got a lil confused we though u had a master test kit or soemthing.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I have strips and they are pretty close to being on. Freak, make sure you read the directions like tensa said, MOST require you to dip the strip and set it for 30 seconds then you compare to the charts. If you want to be very accurate(or as accurate as possible) use a timer.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

better yet, take a sample of water down to your lfs and have them check it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sso dip it for 30 seconds huh ok il post a pic


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Sso dip it for 30 seconds huh ok il post a pic


NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! read the instructions on the box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Most not all require you to dip it and take it out and let it sit (out of water) for 30 seconds and then check the params. Ok? I doubt that you need a pic because its hard to tell on those strips if not right by it.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Results yet?? Should only take 2 mins or less to test... this is a big deal freak, if its swimming like p_mans rhom your in deep sh*t, probably to deep to get him back. hurry the longer you take the worse off he is.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Results yet?? Should only take 2 mins or less to test... this is a big deal freak, if its swimming like p_mans rhom your in deep sh*t, probably to deep to get him back. hurry the longer you take the worse off he is.


Its already dead...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Results yet?? Should only take 2 mins or less to test... this is a big deal freak, if its swimming like p_mans rhom your in deep sh*t, probably to deep to get him back. hurry the longer you take the worse off he is.


Its already dead...
[/quote]
oh... Seriously sorry for your loss freak. I wish i knew what to tell you dude. Keep your head up man.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Results yet?? Should only take 2 mins or less to test... this is a big deal freak, if its swimming like p_mans rhom your in deep sh*t, probably to deep to get him back. hurry the longer you take the worse off he is.


Its already dead...
[/quote]
oh... Seriously sorry for your loss freak. I wish i knew what to tell you dude. Keep your head up man.
[/quote]
Thanks dolph







.....


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Results yet?? Should only take 2 mins or less to test... this is a big deal freak, if its swimming like p_mans rhom your in deep sh*t, probably to deep to get him back. hurry the longer you take the worse off he is.


Its already dead...
[/quote]
oh... Seriously sorry for your loss freak. I wish i knew what to tell you dude. Keep your head up man.
[/quote]
Thanks dolph







.....
[/quote]
Did i miss some information? I didnt know it died. must of been in a pm. Do we have any valid ideas of to what the problem was? This was the striolatus fish correct? Again sorry dude


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Results yet?? Should only take 2 mins or less to test... this is a big deal freak, if its swimming like p_mans rhom your in deep sh*t, probably to deep to get him back. hurry the longer you take the worse off he is.


Its already dead...
[/quote]
oh... Seriously sorry for your loss freak. I wish i knew what to tell you dude. Keep your head up man.
[/quote]
Thanks dolph







.....
[/quote]
Did i miss some information? I didnt know it died. must of been in a pm. Do we have any valid ideas of to what the problem was? This was the striolatus fish correct? Again sorry dude
[/quote]
Yes it was the striolatus, IMO im 100% it was due to shipping issues as Gross gurke said in my disease thread


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry about your piranha. Next time you'll be prepared


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

man that sucks. How long did u have him? You know what they say pfreak, bad things come in threes, so it looks like if you ever buy again atleast your in the clear. If you believe in stuff like that.

you dont add the water from shipping into your tank do u?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> man that sucks. How long did u have him? You know what they say pfreak, bad things come in threes, so it looks like if you ever buy again atleast your in the clear. If you believe in stuff like that.
> 
> you dont add the water from shipping into your tank do u?


No i use the drip method... Ik what happens if you add the bags water. Ive had him for a good 4 days i believe. And thanks kanito


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> man that sucks. How long did u have him? You know what they say pfreak, bad things come in threes, so it looks like if you ever buy again atleast your in the clear. If you believe in stuff like that.
> 
> you dont add the water from shipping into your tank do u?


No i use the drip method... Ik what happens if you add the bags water. Ive had him for a good 4 days i believe
[/quote]
sounds good then.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Yes it was the striolatus, IMO im 100% it was due to shipping issues as Gross gurke said in my disease thread


Shipping may have caused the ammonia burn, but that shouldn't have killed your fish. I think you need to invest in a liquid test kit and take a good look at your water. If you are getting different readings and relying on test strips and/or the LFS to tell you what your ammonia and nitrite levels are, then that might be your problem right there.

Since you have lost 3 fish in a short time, maybe we can try to figure out what has gone wrong to prevent this from happening again.... Are you 100% sure that your tank was cycled before adding fish? What was your ammonia source during the cycling process?


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Sadness, Sorry for your lose


----------

